# Cataraft Videos?



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

You can check out my collection: https://www.youtube.com/jmcdannel


----------



## Whitewater Machine Works (Oct 8, 2013)

Ran across a couple videos by this guy of Cat boats on Cherry Creek. Very few videos of this run outside of kayaks and the commercials, so thought this was a good find. The videos make it look deceptively easy.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cc06D3V6gc

It's not YouTube/Vimeo, but the "Going Feral" Video is a fun watch.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I like to watch Shelly Becker's DVD's when I am on the rowing machine. Send me your address and I will burn and mail the two that are free. -L


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Good stuff. Second boater is Devere Dresser, third is Tom Young, not sure about 1 and 4. Video by Robert Rudelic (sp?) Good boaters and fun to hang with. Must be the boats 



Whitewater Machine Works said:


> Ran across a couple videos by this guy of Cat boats on Cherry Creek. Very few videos of this run outside of kayaks and the commercials, so thought this was a good find. The videos make it look deceptively easy.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cc06D3V6gc
> 
> It's not YouTube/Vimeo, but the "Going Feral" Video is a fun watch.


----------



## ppine (Jul 1, 2015)

jmcdannel said:


> You can check out my collection: https://www.youtube.com/jmcdannel


"I'm on a fuckin boat"
endless supplies of PBR
people showing off for their friends
Big holes on the Lochsa
What could go wrong??


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

the trip that convinced me to get pro loks 

https://vimeo.com/129762967


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

slickhorn said:


> the trip that convinced me to get pro loks
> 
> https://vimeo.com/129762967


Fun!


----------



## ppine (Jul 1, 2015)

If people have lost some friends and practice rescues a lot, they know what they are getting into. 


On the other hand, if they "do this kind of stuff all the time" and "never have any problems." They need the come to Jesus meeting.


Keep up the "carnage" and there will be some body recoveries.


I have two friends that used to ride bulls when they were younger. Why did you quit riding them I asked? They both said the same thing. "I grew brains."


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

man, I didn't think my rowing was THAT bad....


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

jmcdannel said:


> You can check out my collection: https://www.youtube.com/jmcdannel


Watched your Lochsa Madness 2014 video. Nice soundtrack. Also, that's a monster freakin tree floating along at 6:47!!!


----------



## ppine (Jul 1, 2015)

I am making reference to jmMcDaniel's post, especially the Lochsa R. Camas Cr. might actually be more dangerous with all of the strainers. I don't like the Dutch courage people get from drinking and the peer pressure of large crowds. Then you always have someone that gets pressured into running things they are not ready for so they don't get called a pussy.


I have been around rivers for a long time. I have seen some bad stuff happen. Now I am 65 and don't do anything difficult. If I can wake someone up and get them to be a little more careful, it is worth taking the heat for it. There are plenty of people I have paddled with once, because they are not safe.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Always wanted to run the lochsa at high water... but, I gotta admit, that shit show vibe is why I haven't made the drive. 

still, whitewater without bravado? sounds boring!!


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Since you are obviously such an expert on the matter and so much in the know, please tell me more about how this relates to the Camas Creek video?



ppine said:


> I am making reference to jmMcDaniel's post, especially the Lochsa R. Camas Cr. might actually be more dangerous with all of the strainers. I don't like the Dutch courage people get from drinking and the peer pressure of large crowds. Then you always have someone that gets pressured into running things they are not ready for so they don't get called a pussy.
> 
> 
> I have been around rivers for a long time. I have seen some bad stuff happen. Now I am 65 and don't do anything difficult. If I can wake someone up and get them to be a little more careful, it is worth taking the heat for it. There are plenty of people I have paddled with once, because they are not safe.


----------



## Katboater (Apr 21, 2009)

Here we go.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

slickhorn said:


> Always wanted to run the lochsa at high water... but, I gotta admit, that shit show vibe is why I haven't made the drive.


Lochsa is only a shit shot memorial weekend. The rest of the time it is like a small community. Mid may is wonderful.

I haven't had a chance to watch your entire Cascade vid, but man I need to get on that next year!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

slickhorn said:


> the trip that convinced me to get pro loks
> 
> https://vimeo.com/129762967


 
Slickhorn, what river is this video? how wide is your frame? and did you get pro loks? 

Thanks, Rich


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is one run of the many I was peer pressured into...

https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=XvYiwSdCtHg&video_referrer=watch


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Rich said:


> Slickhorn, what river is this video? how wide is your frame? and did you get pro loks?
> 
> Thanks, Rich


That is the Cascade River in WA state. One of our late summer gems. That opening sequence is one of my fav rapids I've ever rowed. 4 minute drop!!

That frame was an nrs frame with drop bars, I was still experimenting, this was 36" width I think. I settled with a 32" internal width frame. The tubes are stock legend 12.5' x 22.5" and to give you an idea of geometry, the oar towers are 1" wider on the 32" wide frame compared to the rowing frame on my 14' raft, which has 40" internal width. 

I've rowed those legend tubes with a 40" frame and it is, IMO, gawdawful. 32" sounds narrow, but really, you're just allowing for the huge tube diameter.

I did get pro loks, have yet to pop an oar in them in 18 mos, and just ordered a second set to rig with my squaretops, as I am apparently doing my patriotic economic stimulation all at once this summer!!

love pro loks, local WA business, great engineering, I recommend to any one who'll listen!


----------



## ppine (Jul 1, 2015)

I like Boicatr's Cherry Creek video. It is difficult whitewater but it is clean without a lot of logs and woody debris. His cat is unladen and very buoyant in the water. He shows some good rowing technique.


----------



## markinsteamboat (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Slickhorn;
Nice vid, looks really fun. Still confused when you say 40" frame width but 32" tube to tube. What is oar lock to oar lock width? I played around with my NRS frame and drop bars, but only went to 64" width at the side rails, and 36" tube to tube for my 13' x 23" tubes. Geometry..


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

lhowemt said:


> Lochsa is only a shit shot memorial weekend. The rest of the time it is like a small community. Mid may is wonderful.


definitely need to visit! only seen low july flows. 

i thought camas creek looked pretty fun, for the really nutso cat boat descent, I nominate Sheep Creek. Logs are fine if ya can hike to look for 'em or walk around 'em, look at that committment level! how can you mitigate that?

photo gallery - Category: Sheep Creek - Image: Sheep Creek_15

photo gallery - Category: Sheep Creek - Image: Sheep Creek_10

album: photo gallery - Category: Sheep Creek


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

markinsteamboat said:


> Hey Slickhorn;
> Nice vid, looks really fun. Still confused when you say 40" frame width but 32" tube to tube. What is oar lock to oar lock width? I played around with my NRS frame and drop bars, but only went to 64" width at the side rails, and 36" tube to tube for my 13' x 23" tubes. Geometry..


I was referencing a couple of different frames.... sorry for the confusion

frame #1, shown in video is an NRS frame, 36" tube to tube. 

I started it at 40" tube to tube because that was the stock spec for some frames I was looking at buying. rowed horribly so slowly worked down to a 32" tube to tube width. That puts my oarlocks 67" apart on the cat, a 12.5' legend with 22.5" tubes.

On my 14' raft, which has a constant unchanging 40" tube to tube width, the oar towers are 66" apart. My explanation for this is cat frames extend farther outboard on the tube than do raft frames, to control tubes rolling, a non issue for raft tubes. 

Once I settled at 32", I retired the NRS and had Nissen weld up one of his pieces of art. with a bow packing bar so I can trim my gear load without affecting tube rocker. 

sry to thread jack!


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

let's get back to the video action. It's so dry up here in WA, all I've been dreaming about is 16 miles of surf on the Green. Pray for rain! 

https://vimeo.com/56326351

Another rainy season scenic jewel up here is the III-IV Tilton River. 

https://vimeo.com/59872278


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

jmcdannel said:


> You can check out my collection: https://www.youtube.com/jmcdannel



Thanks Bro - I actually subscribed to your channel a few months back - nice videos!!! 

Here is my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc26no1tJllWgUu6xlSw9xA

You can kinda see my evolution a bit to where I am now - a Class 3+ to maybe some 4- boater.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> I like to watch Shelly Becker's DVD's when I am on the rowing machine. Send me your address and I will burn and mail the two that are free. -L


Thanks - I will message you my address - so you say they are "free" - are there any that you can pay for?

I did buy both of Cramers DVD's a while back which I put on the tv to watch or sometimes just for ambiance when I'm doing something around the house. I wish he'd put together some video of some of his NF Payette and other Idaho area rivers antics. http://markcramerriverrat.com - come to think of it - I'm gonna bug him about that right now!! lol


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

slickhorn said:


> That is the Cascade River in WA state. One of our late summer gems. That opening sequence is one of my fav rapids I've ever rowed. 4 minute drop!!
> 
> That frame was an nrs frame with drop bars, I was still experimenting, this was 36" width I think. I settled with a 32" internal width frame. The tubes are stock legend 12.5' x 22.5" and to give you an idea of geometry, the oar towers are 1" wider on the 32" wide frame compared to the rowing frame on my 14' raft, which has 40" internal width.
> 
> ...


I've seen some of your videos before - I enjoyed the Cascade one you posted (may be the same one) but the one with some music and captions. I seem to recall seeing another Cascade river one of a person on a boogie board and it may have been on the same day you guys were running it? They were coming through the same stuff you were coming through lol (correct me if I'm wrong?)

EDIT: May be wrong - here is the video I believe I watched: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTpSAypJ87E


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

SpeyFitter said:


> I've seen some of your videos before - I enjoyed the Cascade one you posted (may be the same one) but the one with some music and captions. I seem to recall seeing another Cascade river one of a guy on a boogie board and it may have been on the same day you guys were running it? And he was coming through the same stuff you were coming through lol (correct me if I'm wrong?)
> 
> EDIT: May be wrong - here is the video I believe I watched: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTpSAypJ87E


That guy is a chick and she was on a river board. She showed up the night before and I told her she was crazy, don't even try it. She did great. Still can't decide if she's really good or really lucky.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

SpeyFitter said:


> Thanks Bro - I actually subscribed to your channel a few months back - nice videos!!!
> 
> Here is my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc26no1tJllWgUu6xlSw9xA
> 
> You can kinda see my evolution a bit to where I am now - a Class 3+ to maybe some 4- boater.


great stuff! man, I've only paddled in BC -- gotta get up there to row sometime!


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

bucketboater said:


> That guy is a chick and she was on a river board. She showed up the night before and I told her she was crazy, don't even try it. She did great. Still can't decide if she's really good or really lucky.


Rochelle is really good. Her backyard run is a steep IV-V creek, and she's been tearing it up for years and years. 

Cascade was no biggie, and she styled everything. 

Makes me wonder why I worry so much about swimming!


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey ppine, 

I found a video I think you'd enjoy better than my channel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcGWEfIScsw

Now, I'm going to head back out, pound a case a beer and go try to impress my friends with some rodeo rides in big holes while listening to offensive music and otherwise carry-on without concern for safety or consequences.

That's what you think I'm all about right?


----------



## ppine (Jul 1, 2015)

Do whatever you want, just don't expect everyone to think its cool. Its not.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

ppine said:


> Do whatever you want, just don't expect everyone to think its cool. Its not.


I disagree, some of his rodeo rides are pretty cool, but I may have been drunk too.


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

I guess I should just contact all 8000 of my Lochsa video viewers and make sure they understand that this video isn't cool, eh? Maybe I should just upload videos of people drinking coffee and running flatwater.

That video was made to enter the IWA video contest at LRM and I came in a close 2nd, just missing out on the 1st prize gopro. I was playing to the audience - dozens of Lochsa-fueled, skilled boaters who love watching some carnage footage. If you've never been to LRM, maybe you shouldn't bag on everyone who has a great (and safe) time there.

Before you go around projecting your ideals of acceptable risk you should take a step back and realize that you don't know the people involved. And you don't know the circumstances, scouting, training and preparation that goes into many of these runs. That part never makes the highlight reel.

My youtube channel will live on and continue to grow. Many people have thanked me for the beta it has provided them and how helpful it's been to see the footage. Then people like you come along and get all judgy. I don't care if you think it's cool or not, but I do care when you call me out and make a bunch of assumptions about me and the subjects of my videos.

"Forget it, PPine, you're out of your element."










/rant


----------



## Ben Bade (Aug 14, 2009)

MIC, D R O P P E D.
I just peed in my drysuit.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

ppine said:


> Do whatever you want, just don't expect everyone to think its cool. Its not.


 I am more in the "it's HOT" camp. Cool is so 90's.... jus' saying


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ah ha! When i drink pbr all the ladies think i am a HOT, fat, bald, drunk guy!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

mattman said:


> Ah ha! When i drink pbr all the ladies think i am a HOT, fat, bald, drunk guy!!


It is such a bummer this audio was pulled.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn8dyxteciU


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm a little late to the party, but this is from Gore Canyon this Sunday:

https://vimeo.com/138697113

Things got a little epic at Toilet Bowl...


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice high water video ihowemt! 

None sense, you are never to late if you have cat's rowing gore!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

mattman said:


> Nice high water video ihowemt!
> 
> None sense, you are never to late if you have cat's rowing gore!


Thanks, but that is jmcannel's video too. It started with the audio from an awesome old school per commercial.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice high water video jmcannel !!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

one of the better vids on my youtube channel:


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

one of the better vids on my youtube channel. Cable Rapid on the upper Owyhee after the river rose 4 to 5 vertical feet overnight
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOpB-33lNNY


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

*Awesome video!!!*

Awesome videos guys - keep 'em coming! Laura some of those rivers in flood and the waves they went through got me pumped!!!!


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks all!

Since you've all been so kind (except ppine, eff that guy), here is a link to my 2014 highlight video. It contains too much copyrighted stuff for vimeo or youtube, so you have to watch from my dropbox link. There is a lot of repeat from the 2014 Lochsa video, but some other good stuff as well. And jam packed full of entertainment and other things ppine will disagree with.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2235g761dpz2nsc/McDannel 2014 Whitewater Highlights 2.mp4?dl=0

Find yourself 15 minutes and some headphones. Crank it up to 11.


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

Badkins, NICE Gore lines for a gore noob! Toilet Bowl continues to be a real beatdown for inflatables! I hate that rapid, it was my nemesis for years.

Josh, Great Edits!

Pwhine, hesh!



badkins said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but this is from Gore Canyon this Sunday:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/138697113
> 
> Things got a little epic at Toilet Bowl...


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

Here's a video from my first trip down Gore Canyon. Enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7MNy70gJ9A


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice Vid RockGizmo, very well put together! - nice flip in the middle too, and you had a pretty solid, like 3 1/2 minutes long, statement at the end lol. 

What are the specs on your boat? Is that a 14 WD? How long are your oars? Nice Lime Green colour!


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

Yeah I stretch the end of the video a bit to long and I didn't want wait to process again. 

The boat is a 14' WD with 9' oars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rockgizmo, Nice! Who were the four boaters? Looks like Badkins is one of them? Also, what happened at Toilet Bowl? That part was strangely missing... Similar to badkins vid from last week?

I am out (again) this weekend, but that first weekend in Oct is looking prime. Kind of feeling left out here guys.


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

pearen said:


> Rockgizmo, Nice! Who were the four boaters? Looks like Badkins is one of them? Also, what happened at Toilet Bowl? That part was strangely missing... Similar to badkins vid from last week?
> 
> I am out (again) this weekend, but that first weekend in Oct is looking prime. Kind of feeling left out here guys.


Pearen, 

Yeah I was with Badkins and earnurturn. And, a friend of earnurturn. Well after getting dump trucked in Tunnel. I forgot to turn the camera back on. We all made it through Toilet Bowl. Had a little stall but was able to push out of it. 

I wish I could get out this weekend. I would down to get out in Oct for sure!


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

If it's still running count me in for Oct 3rd!


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Not as cool as a gore video. Here is my video of a few 16' cats running Brown's Canyon this year at 5000cfs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNE-5Wxsc3Q

and the same run a week or so earlier at 4000cfs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RDytT8lU7Y


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Not as cool? Those are awesome vids - thanks bro! Seeing them gets me going!!!


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is a short video of some rafters paddle catting the Fraser River, BC in Moran Canyon @ 60,000 CFS hitting some HUGE waves. Check out the dude who after they hit the mega wave he almost falls back out of the boat but his solid foot placement holds him into the boat: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjBuwbSIF58


----------



## Villainista (Jul 28, 2011)

Best vid on the rio Shane's World Raging Rapids. Learned allot from it


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

SpeyCatr said:


> Here is a short video of some rafters paddle catting the Fraser River, BC in Moran Canyon @ 60,000 CFS hitting some HUGE waves. Check out the dude who after they hit the mega wave he almost falls back out of the boat but his solid foot placement holds him into the boat: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjBuwbSIF58


I love the foot cup save.


----------



## FatGuynaLitlBoat (Nov 24, 2013)

Watch this one and if so motivated, share your favorite quote. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwjlOoVsK88


----------



## FatGuynaLitlBoat (Nov 24, 2013)

"no problem for this thing, it' so buoyant"!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey Ya'll, watch this!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Watch this whole series, there's some good stuff in all of them. I appreciate the cameraman enthusiasm too. I think I recognize his voice from the Maytag video too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmWoDRqm0O8


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

I have some pretty good video on my youtube channel. Curtis warner. I have some I made plus some very good footage of class v western rivers I collected from youtube


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTFm2N7bidc

This one is short but it's kinda cool in that it looks like the earlier days of technical cating.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

*Cataraft runs waterfall*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2AzcYt4y8I


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

*Better View*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-IahAcFE2Q


----------



## Rivertrash (Jul 15, 2011)

*Great Rush Creek Vid in Hells*

There is a great Rush Creek Rapid video in the General Boating Forum of a cataraft.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

https://youtu.be/ITEXB-lMSxQ


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Terrible. No mas


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

hahaa...I love how more then half the time the answer to running the rapid is to just line yourself up at the top and let go of the oars.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

When rowing water like this it is easier than having them ripped out of your hands. And when the slot is as narrow as your boat it is the only way to fit.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

That has to be some of the sicker cat boating I've seen.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> hahaa...I love how more then half the time the answer to running the rapid is to just line yourself up at the top and let go of the oars.


 Sounds like we got a future record breaking waterfall contender here. You just line your kayak up and chuck your paddle at the lip. No way have you run one class 5 creek with this post. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

The river is gnarly and the boaters might be good who knows? The editor has a clear cut case of ADD and can only show 1 second clips. Made me dizzy. Would like to see a cat do at least 30 seconds straight before cutting to some other cat  

As long as you are having fun who cares. I didn't like the editing but who cares. Have fun dude


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Mattchu said:


> The river is gnarly and the boaters might be good who knows? The editor has a clear cut case of ADD and can only show 1 second clips. Made me dizzy. Would like to see a cat do at least 30 seconds straight before cutting to some other cat
> 
> As long as you are having fun who cares. I didn't like the editing but who cares. Have fun dude


 Then buy the movie. It's a 30 min vid. Had to comment since I was in it and boat with these guys. There's a lot more skill involved then just lining up and letting go of the oars.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

bucketboater said:


> Sounds like we got a future record breaking waterfall contender here. You just line your kayak up and chuck your paddle at the lip. No way have you run one class 5 creek with this post. I'm sure of it.


hahaa....not in a catarfaft I haven't no. Did you even watch that video? Half the drops they just let go of the oars at the top. Even Curtis said it was for a reason (that I figured was the case). I've run plenty of mid to lower class V rapids in a kayak in my young and dumb days. Obviously its different in Cataraft. The size and configuration dictates a certain lack of finesse compared to the more compact kayak.

Thanks for trolling though.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Having a wing span like a condor helps you keep those oars in your hands...or getting a reasonable width cat. My cat is the same width tube to tube as a shredder, I never drop my oars running slots, even when I end up in the river, my oars are still in my hands. Dropping your oars is like letting go of the wheel, but it's necessary when you run wide cats on tech rivers.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

https://vimeo.com/174460409


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Sweet!! That was awesome!
Thanks for helping me make it through my day!


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*14' Cataraft goes through Lava Falls*

And I emphasize the through part

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpzYroMqA00


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

badkins said:


> https://vimeo.com/174460409


That was a great clip! I didn't realize the paudre was like that. Reminds me of Gold Canyon. Is there a lot more water like that from where the video ended or started?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

ob1coby said:


> That was a great clip! I didn't realize the paudre was like that. Reminds me of Gold Canyon. Is there a lot more water like that from where the video ended or started?


It is short but VERY sweet. We put-in at Sports Car Corner, just below Upper Narrows, we ran Middle & Lower Narrows. Video is of Lower Narrows. Upper Narrows is probably too narrow for even a sport cat.
Below Lower Narrows is Stephen's Gulch put-in and miles of Class 3/4-.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

There are actually some harder sections higher up the river like Big South, Spencer Heights and Upper Narrows, but most of the rest of the Canyon below the narrows is class III or easier with a smattering of Class IV. Big South and Spencer heights have some very stout class V and VI drops. 

Upper Narrows is pretty stout with Super Colider as a double drop with a large rock in the middle of the second drop and Whiteline, a large(8-10ft.) ledge drop with a tricky lead in. Lower Narrows is what is seen in the video and is a long technical and fast paced rapid.

Like I said, after the Narrows, it mellows significantly and is a great playboat run for kayakers and is where you'll start seeing commercial rafting. Its a great river and has something for everyone really.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice. Says a lot about your rowing when it looks so easy.

Any video of middles? 

And let me know if you are running it again.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

> Very nice. Says a lot about your rowing when it looks so easy.


HA! But thanks for the compliment. Did you miss my f-bomb at :45, or when I almost got knocked out of my seat at 1:40 and just barely got it straight before the big hole? It was not easy.  I do have vid of the middles, but haven't watched it yet. We didn't scout any of it so there were some entertaining lines. Low water pinball stuff.



> Sweet!! That was awesome!
> Thanks for helping me make it through my day!


Thanks!



> That was a great clip! I didn't realize the paudre was like that. Reminds me of Gold Canyon. Is there a lot more water like that from where the video ended or started?


The put-in for the main Poudre run is just downstream of this rapid. It's 12 miles or so of III/IV. Unfortunately, at high water when the III/IV is super fun, the Upper-Middle-Lower Narrows are full on gnar. The narrows are most commonly run early or late season at low flows.


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

Sweet looking run and nice video!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cfboomas (Aug 19, 2008)

Check out you tube "Cats on gore". Two buddies of mine during the 2010 Gore Race.


----------



## cfboomas (Aug 19, 2008)

SpeyCatr said:


> There seems to be a bit of a disconnect it seems, when you search for Catarafting videos on youtube and Vimeo. I know there are lots of great videos out there but searching for them doesn't seem to produce them as well as I thought. I know better ones exist as I seem guys post them from time to time, yet those videos are hard to search. What are good catarafting videos you care to share? Ones that perhaps if you're stuck in a rut, away from the river for a bit, that you watch to get yourself back in that good head space?


You tube "Cats in Gore". two buddies of mine during the 2010(?) Gore Race.


----------

